# Keezer Upgrade



## Reed88 (25/6/17)

Stage 1 - 8kegs - 6 tap system with gas lines to all kegs, temp control and fan to circulate air internal

Stage 2 - Kegbot flow metered system (in build stage)


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/7/17)

Model or size of freezer?


----------



## Stouter (5/7/17)

Looks a nice clean build and well thought out. How long did it take from planning to final pic?
I'm jealous as.


----------



## The Flyingscrapyard (5/7/17)

I went to a beer gun for my basic set up (I'm almost enjoying your set up in pics as you have been posting them; just a little jealous) mainly to keep in in the freezer and away from the bugs. I see you have caps on your taps. Can you elaborate on your care and maintenance regime?


----------



## indica86 (19/8/17)

Reed, what size is the freezer?


----------

